# Helmets for those with tall big heads..



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok yep I have a big melon. I can find helmets that fit me but what I don't like is they all seem to look like a beanie on top of my head. The new enduro style helmets don't appear to do this or is this just because they are using models with small gourds? Any suggestions?


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Heres a good pic showing what I mean.. Comparing the two guys, the guy on the right has my type of head and his helmet looks too small.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

No love for the tall big heads..


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Bell Super seems like it would be good for a big melon....try that puppy on..


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks that is one that I was going to check out.. I was hoping that there were more options in case the bell doesn't work


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Try the Specialized Tactic II. Fits down closer to my ears than most.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe the Giro Xar or Zen.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

I checked out the xar and the zen when I bought my last helmet.. What I want to get is something more with the enduro style and fairly smooth appearance like the Giro feature. The problem is I don't know what ones will work and I live in the stix. I don't have the cash to throw down for several $150 helmets so whatever I buy will have to work.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

tuakchucuo said:


> I don't have the cash to throw down for several $150 helmets so whatever I buy will have to work.


Yep that's what I said, your reply is?


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

For me the Giro Xar was a terrible fit...like 1.5" from my ears. My son inherited a $100+ helmet.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

The Protec cyphon is one that might work, anyone have experience with it or the Giro feature? 661 recon might be an option also.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

The Giro Hex has been the best for me. The Xar is too shallow. Poc Trabec race fit reasonably well but not for the money. The Giro Feature fits me pretty well and I wear it for more burly rides but the Hex is still my go to 95% of the time. I haven't used protec bike helmets but their snow line fits very small.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The TLD A1 comes down pretty far on the forehead and their manual recommends it come down to about 1 inch above your eyebrows.


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

jeffj said:


> The TLD A1 comes down pretty far on the forehead and their manual recommends it come down to about 1 inch above your eyebrows.


Looks like a nice lid i would try one if I could find one local...


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

bigkat273 said:


> The Giro Hex has been the best for me. The Xar is too shallow. Poc Trabec race fit reasonably well but not for the money. The Giro Feature fits me pretty well and I wear it for more burly rides but the Hex is still my go to 95% of the time. I haven't used protec bike helmets but their snow line fits very small.


Was half asleep just saw you did try the feature.. Thanks..


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 26, 2010)

I walked into a business one day and a guy sitting behind the counter looks up with surprise and says, "Damn, you have a big head" I've been scarred ever since thinking I must look like a bobble headed freak  

I have a POC Trabec after recommendations from other giant melonheads. Fits great, sit's low, and doesn't look like a teacup sitting on top my skull.

Matt


----------



## hendricks97 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a huge head too and the Giro Feature has been great. It also saved my life when I got hit by a car last year. The visor didnt even come off when I hit the pavement. The price is right too


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Matt in Temecula said:


> I walked into a business one day and a guy sitting behind the counter looks up with surprise and says, "Damn, you have a big head" I've been scarred ever since thinking I must look like a bobble headed freak
> 
> I have a POC Trabec after recommendations from other giant melonheads. Fits great, sit's low, and doesn't look like a teacup sitting on top my skull.
> 
> Matt


 lol don't feel bad when I was a kid a neighbor used to call me granite man because of my head.. Later on he tried to punch me and I turned and he hit my head and broke his hand..


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

hendricks97 said:


> I have a huge head too and the Giro Feature has been great. It also saved my life when I got hit by a car last year. The visor didnt even come off when I hit the pavement. The price is right too


Have any pics of it on? I would like to get an idea of how it fits us larger cranium folks.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Look for helmets that have a wider profile, check out the Catlike helmets, the Giro Atmos or LG Carve.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

another +1 for the Catlike Leaf. Fits my tall head well.


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a big head, maybe not necessarily a tall head.. but the helmet I found that fits great and has good styling is the giro feature. and for 75$ its not too hard on the wallet


----------



## RossJamis (Aug 27, 2013)

Bought the feature today and I'm very happy with it. The fit is great.. Seems to enclose my melon not just sit on top of it. I tried it out today at the Northshore trail in Flower Mound TX. It was comfortable and the ventilation was very good .. Thanks for the input..


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

RossJamis said:


> Bought the feature today and I'm very happy with it. The fit is great.. Seems to enclose my melon not just sit on top of it. I tried it out today at the Northshore trail in Flower Mound TX. It was comfortable and the ventilation was very good .. Thanks for the input..


Hey man that's great! im glad the helmet worked out for you, im sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Ross, or is it Jamis...what city are you in, i'd love to find a local dealer for you to try an A1 by Troy Lee Designs out, we went to great lengths to fit that size rider head. Let me know your location and I will try and find someone for you to try one on. PM me or you can email me at work stikman at troyleedesigns dot com


RossJamis said:


> Looks like a nice lid i would try one if I could find one local...


----------

